# Rockford Fosgate The Punch PCH-128 8 ohm Subs 12 Inch Near Mint



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

This is my item on eBay. Rare to find like this. :rockon:

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------

